# New Thanatos Trojan Can Delete Competing Malware from the Infected Target



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Thanatos is the name of a new trojan discovered on the underground hacking market that strives to market itself as a ZeuS (banking trojan) alternative but also advertises its "malware killing" capabilities.*
> 
> Discovered on March 6 by security firm Proofpoint, *Thanatos* (personification of Death in Greek mythology), also known as Alphabot, is a trojan that, when distributed to desired targets, can help its authors create a global-spanning botnet through which all sorts of malware modules can be pushed to its victims.
> 
> ...


New Thanatos Trojan Can Delete Competing Malware from the Infected Target


----------

